
Codeless CMS - a startup everyone is talking about - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/06/16/codeless-cms-a-startup-everyone-is-talking-about/
======
SwellJoe
It looks strikingly like Weebly (down to an identical color scheme and
blogging features), but it does seem to come at the problem from a slightly
different angle.

------
especkman
Nice hyping.

